# Dog living in the van garage?



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience of this? 
We weren't keen on a garage (didn't like the climbing over each other bed) - but a salesman made us think of it as a drying / wet room - which we thought could help keep the van a bit more habitable when in from a wet walk in the Lakes with a large dog.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dogs*

Hi

Many garage areas have a trap door from the habitation area through to the garage. It might be ok for a dog to live in the garage, with the trap door left open.

Personally though....

Russell


----------



## Mandi (Jan 10, 2008)

Did you buy the van to match the dog or the dog to match the van. She is very handsome.


----------



## andyneilson (Apr 8, 2007)

Our Hymer has a half size Garage as it has bunk beds at the rear. We've removed the bottom bunk and use the space as an "open plan" garage that we put the dogs into. Gives them somewhere they can call their own and keeps the hairs down the far end on the van aswell. It's perfect for the wet, but not sure I'd lock them in one of the garages under a fixed double bed..... Always seemed a bit dark and dingy


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

No No No - won't be locking the dog in the garage! thought if we left the hatch into the van open she could just call it her own - with the benefit that with the bed ladder down she won't trot around in the night.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dogs*

Hi

Jenny is not my dog - I am looking after her for a while. I took that pic a while back, but she is at present in her usual place, cuddled up to Paddington Bear.

Very good point about the colour match - maybe it is due to Peter (Swift) having a Weimaraner too. Perhaps Peter's dog works in the interior design department.

Russell


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

As the garage has no ventilation unless there is access to living area how is dog supposed to breath. would you like to be put in a coffin alive.
:evil: 
Also could you imagine what it would smell like when the door was opened if the dog was wet.
Steve


----------



## 109784 (Feb 8, 2008)

*dogs in van*

Hi kelcat,

we have an adria vision that i have converted into four good size kennels

for our dogs. They love their own space so individual pens are a must.

our van has an eletric raising bed above the garage, so the pens can be removed in 5 mins to gives a full garage again.

This was the best solution for our needs, we also have a connecting inside door from van to garage.
we installed two vents in the rear bulkhead, and also two sliding glass windows in each garage door. for air and day light.

we take our dogs winter and summer with us as our old rottie is 12 1/2 and an insulin dependent diabetic and needs injecting twice daily.
so leaving him at home with a dog sitter is not an option for us.
i raised the floor to allow storage of food , bowls .water ,and some human items
heres some pics


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

We use our garage for storage so the dogs don't get much of a look in in there. 

However one of them does go hide in there when she is scared (low flying aircraft, balloons or powertools) and the other goes in there to try and draw my attention to the bag of dog food kept just inside the door :lol: 

They just treat it as a another room really. Its is not cold or dingy either, has lights and a mini oil filled radiator in there (stops condensation under the mattress above). Quite cosy actually now I think about it, I might move in! 8O


----------



## Lys520 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi Teto69

Where did you find such a small Rottweiler? (the size of a human finger!) :wink:


----------



## Newlyweds (Jan 28, 2008)

Where did you find such a small Rottweiler? (the size of a human finger!) 


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Our two travel in style in the rear garage with a custom made crate by Barjo.

It's got a removable central divider and has individual rear doors for both halves, plus a central door into the van interior that can be accessed from the two sides of the crate.

Both dogs love it in their crates and Rosie normally spends all night in there even though we leave the internal door wide open. Jack tends to spend most of the night stretched out in the gangway between our beds, or under it if we set up the double.

The crate can be removed by one person and folded for storage. That leaves a 2ft deep garage for all sorts of gear, including a mobility scooter, wheelchair, golf gear, hang gliding kit, various boards, walking boots, bags and poles for four walkers seated inside, rubbish for the tip etc, etc.


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

Lys520 said:


> Where did you find such a small Rottweiler? (the size of a human finger!) :wink:


Very funny :lol: :lol: That made me laugh.

Lys520 - I didn't recognise you with your new Avatar!!

Julie


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone - we've gone with the Garage Van - so will let you know what Pushka thinks of it when it arrives.


----------



## 95205 (May 1, 2005)

*Garage conversions*

My advice would be to get yourself onto www.agilitynet.co.uk and post a question on their forum about converting a garage. I've seen some absolutely fantastic homes for dogs made from 'van garages, with ventilation, windows, heating etc etc but unfortunately don't know the owners of these vans well enough to put you in touch with them! Good luck & have fun with the purchase


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

*Dogs in garage*

We have a fixed double at the back with a small garage underneath. There is a hatch from inside to access the garage and at night our dog sleeps in her bed under ours with the hatch open.
Not as big as some of the pictures on here though!


----------

